# Flipped my yak today



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I was fishing the pass with devinsdad and KVan today, great day on the water until it happened. I leaned port side to stick my spinning reel in a milk crate rod holder and caught unexpected wake, then completely biffed it, gear and all. I sent a 6/0 and an older level wind down to Davy Jones' locker. Some nicer boater pulled up and gave me a hand to get righted again. If you're on here, thank you. Lesson learned, lash gear to kayak. All in all, still a good day on the water.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Damn, that sucks man I feel for you! U can make some cheap leashes out of paracord or old charger cables, cell phones etc. good luck to ya


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Leashes -support*

I am still looking for the old coiled cell phone cord, but will work with the elastic cord I have. HD has these little clips that are used to organize cables. They are orange and fold together and click as they close. I drilled a hole in the end and put a z clip on the other end to secure loose poles. I know, day late, dollar short. Just throwing out the design. I will try to take a pic tomorrow to post it if it isn't already on here. Sorry to hear about the bad luck. We were at Chicken bone beach area on our first venture to the gulf.

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

After dumping my yak earlier this year and losing a $150 rod and reel, I realized (too late) I needed to get rod leashes. After seeing either the high priced ones or the cheap crap on ebay I decided to start making and selling my own design.
Liquid Surf and Sail in FWB sells mine, they are marine shock cord with a sliding/tightening loop on one end and a nickel snap hook (think dog leash) on the other. 
All marine grade material with a price similar to the junk out there.


----------



## coin op repair man (Aug 28, 2012)

Good thing you were not "go proing" a tiger shark


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Still could have been worse! KVan will be next. It is now his turn.


----------



## wronggear (Mar 23, 2012)

http://palmettokayakfishing.blogspot.com/2011/09/build-rod-leash-for-kayak-fishing.html


----------



## boatnbob (May 31, 2009)

*Thanks wronggear*

That is the design I was talking about. Easy to make and useful. 

Cheers,

Bob


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

There is a thread on PFF somewhere with instructions on how to make your own. Make them using heavy maybe 130 lb mono, coiling it up on a wooden dowel rod and putting in boiling water for about 5-10 minutes then in ice water to "set" the coils.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'll do that this week. Luckily everything that I lost is replaceable. It was quite an experience. 

PS: the water temp is definitely dropping.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

HA! Love that last comment beeritself. Is that why you had to squat to pee when we hit the beach?!?! Was the water that cold?


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

beeritself said:


> Thanks guys, I'll do that this week. Luckily everything that I lost is replaceable. It was quite an experience.
> 
> PS: the water temp is definitely dropping.


 Glad ya were alright and someone came to help.. I took the jet-ski out today and road to the pass with it..Water temp was'nt too bad around 74'ish..But it was chilly after i took afew big waves,and on the way back to the beach..


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

The pass has claimed lives. No small shrimp. Keep rippin!


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

I've done the phone charger to cable organizer leashes myself. Good use of some old junk and come out with a great leash that won't scratch up your stuff for a couple dollars. Beats the heck out the 20 for premade ones.


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

You can sometimes find coiled phone cord at the green dollar store.
I have made all my leashes from them.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Ouch dude but I'm glad to hear you made it back safely.

Alex


----------

